# Exercise Programs



## shortpygmies (Jan 4, 2013)

What are your exercise programs for your boer goat wethers? Looking for new ideas for this year!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you looked through the show circuit threads?


----------



## cyfair0623 (Feb 18, 2013)

I showed my boer and won reserve and his excersizes were quite simple. He did walks and runs up and down hills or in a loose sand round pen on odd days and did weights (harness a tire to him and have him drag it) on even days, had him jump up and down off truck beds or anything that height before or after each excersize or held up a treat on the wall of the round pen so he'd have to stretch up the wall to get the treat))


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids are new to trying wethers too, so it'll be interesting to see the different ways people exercise their goats.
We have flat land only have a couple of acres, so walking/running will be a big part of it. We put all the feeders up where they have to stand on their hind feet/front feet up on something and stretch to reach. My kids 4-H wethers are still babies, just starting to wean one of them. So they all get hay right now and they have to stand on their hind legs if they want it. 

We built a little something in the weaning pen for them to play/jump on, so we're hoping that helps. 

But not sure how else to help build muscle especially since they are youngsters.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Any way you get the heart rate up. If you search the forum there are several threads that have tons of ideas. Chariots, dogs, walking daily, treadmills... so many different ways


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

I let all my goats loose (no one ever drives down my road). I just start running down the road, and they follow me! I get exercise and so do the goats!haha This also keeps there hooves trim.


----------



## triger (Apr 5, 2013)

My sister and I walk are goats up and down these steep dirt hills we have. They also jump over things such as logs and barrels we set up. We even have them walk up ramps. Were just training them this year there a year old now.


----------

